# New HD axles available - including 650/700 prowler



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Cobra ATV axles in Houston now has a HD axle for the wheelers & for the 650/700 prowlers. - They're similar appearing to the MP axles, but come with a warranty and I'm sure will also be fully rebuildable if/when needed. 

They came up on my FB a few days ago, just figured I'd let you guys know there is now another option out there. - We're running their axles in the 4" systems on our hams with very good success. VERY happy with them thus far, especially for the $. 

- Jp


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

How much will they fit my MP?

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit


----------

